# Light bar for my skid??



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Guys I know nothing about warning lights. I need some kind of strobe/flashing light for the top of my skid. I really don't want the big orange light that bobcat sells. Would prefer some kind of low profile light bar. Any recommendations?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I personally would not put a light bar on it unless put a mini on there. Or a strobe.

How much are you willing to spend, and are you going to have it in a locked area or do you just keep it at the lot?
Because having a magnetic mount, I'd be afraid of it getting stolen. 
You might be able to mount it on there some way, .


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The machine never sits on site unless it is in the shipping container.
I meant a mini or a strobe. Just trying to help people see me.
I want to spend as little as possible to get a good light lol
Robert


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Whelen mini Justice LED magnetic mount. I think retail is around 600$ but I'm sure you could work something out with George (dissociative)



Or


You could get a sho- me Flashpoint LED Magnetic Base 360° which I believe is about 3" tall that goes for about 180.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

search Ebay new and used


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

whelen gaurdian two strobes more visable than just a singal strobe beacon


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

What about the Avenger series?

They suction cup onto the window from the inside, if the unit sat on site you wouldn't have to worry about anyone stealing them... unless you forgot to lock the door! I've seen new 2 bar Avengers go for $150 or so on Ebay.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1181828 said:


> The machine never sits on site unless it is in the shipping container.
> I meant a mini or a strobe. Just trying to help people see me.
> *I want to spend as little as possible to get a good light lol*
> Robert


good luck on that Rob. I have found some nice mini light bars, but they cost like 2 & 300+ dollars(at least the ones I like it seems).....so I just stick with the cheap $30 single beacon. Good luck.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Skip the over priced LEDS


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Quad flash single strobes.....60 bucks and couple of screws. One is all you need per machine. I've got two myself.

http://www.awdirect.com/quad-flash-...11-16quoth-amber-lens-255tc-a/strobe-beacons/


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Check this guy out on E-Bay he has some reasonably priced refurbished Whelen mini bars.

http://stores.ebay.com/RANGER-SERVI...b=20134201&_sid=7492046&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

Picked this one up for $230 shipped to my door.


----------



## ISLDSNOWREMOVAL (Dec 21, 2010)

the whelen gaurdian is $150 not bad and its brigth just my .02


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Ebay: Code 3 420

high speed rotators, $99 shipped. 

Awesome light for the $$, very noticeable


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

These Ecco single rotators are very inexpensive and effective. Seen them in action on Qwest telephone service pickups. They are belt driven and you can change the rotate speed by moving a rubber band on a cog. I've seen new Case skid steers with this model.

An advantage of magnetic is you could remove or stick to the side if you have a low clearance reason.

http://www.responderpse.com/b65-Amber-Rotating-Beacons-1.htm

If you want a twin mini bar. They make the low profile Ecco 5135-VM vacuum magnetic mount (I've got this one on my truck). You can see here or get through Central Parts Warehouse too.
http://www.responderpse.com/b66-Amber-Minibars-1.htm


----------

